# 1st fatty...well ok we'll make 3.



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 26, 2009)

I decided to try my first fatty and couldn't help myself so I made three! 
1.5 lbs of bulk Bratwurst
1 handfull of babyspinach leaves
1 green onion sliced thin
fresh mushrooms chopped fine
1/2 cup hi-temp mozzeralla cheese diced (in 2 of the fatties)
or
1/2 cups worth smoky swiss-n-cheddar chunks (in the other 1)


I tried something similar to the ziploc method to spread the sausage.
I used a wide shallow meat containercovered with plastic wrap. This gave me a lip to flatten the meat to,and saved me the step of cutting the plastic bag. Next layer the spinach, green onion, mushrooms,& cheese on top. Voila!!
Attachment 21721

Now use the plastic wrap to roll the meat. Then fold in an seal the ends.On a new sheet of p.wrap make your bacon weave.

Attachment 21723
Roll the fatty onto the bacon weave.
Attachment 21724

Wrap fatty tight with the p.Wrap.
Attachment 21725

3 awesome fatties!! 
Attachment 21726

They were going to be smoked tonight but a huge thunderstorm blew up while I was pre-heating the smoker...tomarrow I guess.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for Checking this out. More Q view Tomarrow.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good SOB....


----------



## fire it up (Jun 26, 2009)

Sucks about that storm blowin through.
Everything looks great so far SOB.  I liked that you were gonna do your first then it turned into 3.
Can't make too much of a good thing.
Points for the great informative pictures.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 26, 2009)

They look great so far!

Best,
Trout


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

I like your pan method. It's like how I form pies...works great for these too, from the looks of 'em!

Lookin' good!

Bring on the smoke when you can.

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look great.  What's the tub of meat in the background?  Looks like a resturant kitchen.  Maybe?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 26, 2009)

No, its a meat lug for making hamburger....SOButcher!  Yup its awesome having access to soooo much beautiful meat and now having a smoker that I can transform myself into a true food wizzard!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 26, 2009)

Duh,  Guess I should've figure that out from your name.  As a butcher, your input is going to be most welcome around here.  And I think I speak for most everyone when I say how jealous we are that we don't access to the choices that you do.  Very cool.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 26, 2009)

A Butcher???? That's cheatin!!!!!! 


Great ideas and pics!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good to have ya aboard!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Here come the questions!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2009)

ok, so since I couldn't smoke my fatties yesterday,(t-storm). I was telling the people at work they would have to wait another day to try them...practically a mutiny on my hands! I agreed to make 4 more.these were ground chuck with bacon burger seasoning,garlic powder, & ketchup,wrapped around chopped mushrooms ,green onion,&hi-temp mozzerella cheese. Oh, and wrapped in bacon...of course.
check out the view of the finished product.
pork ones first
Attachment 21730


now the beef bacon burger.
Attachment 21731


A cut-away view of each. the left one is the pork.
Attachment 21732


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 27, 2009)

S.O.B. 

Beaut!!! Those are nice lookin fatties..!! looks really good for your first ones.. usually folks make one but you made 7 !!  Your definatly shareing  the wealth.. POINTS!!! 

I bet you can put them on the store menu for your custies...   they all look great!!!  

CHEERS!!!


----------



## billbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good SOB, stinks about the storm. Will be staying tuned!


----------

